# Wo gibt es die preiswertesten Laptops im Internet?



## tYrEaL (16. Januar 2004)

hi!

Wie man dem Thema entnehmen kann bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Laptop bzw. nach einem günstigen Angebot für ein Laptop!

Wo gibts im Internet die besten Angebote?


Thx,

tYrEaL


P.S.: Es egal welche Marke und bei welchem Händler!


----------



## joergtobias (16. Januar 2004)

"Billig" würde ich mir aber bei Laptops überlegen, ein defekter Akku kostet schnell mal € 200.- und ein "Billighändler" kann Dich sehr lange auf Deine Ware oder das "Geld-zurück" warten lassen.

http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/psm_frontend/main.asp?kid=2-29

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/


----------



## schrobiltgen (16. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir diese adresse:

http://www.geizhals.de    /.at  ...


----------

